# Difference between CCNA Security and SND



## koikutty (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi Friends,

Can anyone explain me the difference CCNA Security and SND Exam.

I certified CCNA. Before starting CCSP we need to complete CCNA security or SND. In that which one is good and easy to complete.

Please help me out in this.

Please post ur Suggestion to My Email Id *****************

Thank you very much


----------

